# joey pics



## phil (Jan 14, 2012)

hi, phil again.
here are 3 piccy's, the 2nd & 3RD ones are not that clear, its the best i could do on my mobile phone. hope they help. thank you.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Joey is a very pretty girl


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Joey is a gorgeous female  she has a gorgeous face


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Joey is beautiful!


----------



## phil (Jan 14, 2012)

phil here, thanks for your comments, i had no idea, but i have just found out, that, joey is a JOLENE!!. HOW EMBARASSED I AM!!. can't stop laughing!!.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She is very pretty!


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

phil said:


> phil here, thanks for your comments, i had no idea, but i have just found out, that, joey is a JOLENE!!. HOW EMBARASSED I AM!!. can't stop laughing!!.


Well, as someone with a female named Ralph, I totally understand how you feel! 

Joey is a beautiful bird. She looks a lot like Ralph.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Joey is a very beautiful female cockatiel,wonderful pictures.


----------



## phil (Jan 14, 2012)

nadley, thanks for your comment. yes they do look alike dont they. i see ralph is aged 9, im not sure about joey, but i don't think he is more than 3 years old. i got joey off my niece about 2 years ago, she got tired of him, but i think she only had her about six months. i don't know if where from, pet shop probably. she got a pair originally, but unfortunately, joey ( for the want of a better wording, ended his/her life. very sad ), because of this i think it frightened the young children, i think they saw it happen, so she wanted to get rid of her. and we are glad we took her we love her to bits.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

My friend had a female named wendle and was changed to Wendy AFTER i got my bird and named her Wendy haha her Wendy was still a baby but was thought to be male!


----------



## phil (Jan 14, 2012)

wendy, it's funny is'nt it, one day it's joey, the next it's jolene. i wonder what the bird's gonna think?.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

She is going to be like "what? who is this jolene you are calling? are you cheating on me?!"
heheh!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I got told my lucky was a male when i first got her lol


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Joey has such a babyface its adorable


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Jolene is probably going to say... DANGGGG! It's about time you figured it out!!


----------



## phil (Jan 14, 2012)

my missus' has decided to call her molly, jolene sounds too corny, besides, i dont think that i could bare being woken up in the morning listening to 9to5 for 8 hours. ahh! never mind..


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Aw, I liked Joey as a girls name!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

phil said:


> my missus' has decided to call her molly, jolene sounds too corny, besides, i dont think that i could bare being woken up in the morning listening to 9to5 for 8 hours. ahh! never mind..


Lol i like that song and the film was good too


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I like Joey as a girl name too! You should just leave it like that. she is cute.


----------



## phil (Jan 14, 2012)

iperry, never seen the film, don't know what the film is. the song was on an advert, and she went crazy everytime the advert came on. i managed to get a video off you tube. sometimes i will play it on my laptop and she will come down and have a whistle, my missus agrees, JOEY it is!!. its not easy calling her another name when your used to another one. i dont think she'll notice, if we don't tel her!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is the film details of 9 till 5 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080319/


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Awww she is beautiful!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm glad you kept her name as Joey! We have a boy who was supposed to be a girl so his name is Luna..everyone wanted to rename him Lou or Louey, but i have a hard enough time trying to call him "he." So his name remains.


----------

